# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افت شدید تراز قلمچی

## LORD KORD

سلام دوستان
من کنکوری نظام قدیم هستم. تجربی. متاسفانه ترازم از ۶۴۰۰ ازمون اخر دی به ۵۹۰۰ رسیده.‌شدیدا افت کردم. درصدای پایین و روحیه فاجعه. من پارسال ۳۰۰۰ تجربی منطقه سه اوردم گفتم بمونم با تلاش بیشتر پزشکی بیارم. با این وضعیت امیدی ندارم. با وجود این که تلاشمو دو چندان کردم.
حالا سوال دارم ایا واقعا امیدی هست؟ و چطور می تونم این دوران رو رد کنم

----------


## Fawzi

اصلا اصلا با افت تراز خودتو نباز ! :Yahoo (75): 
هنوز کلی وقته برای جم و جور کردن نقاط ضعفت و تقویت نقاط قوتت !
ازمونو تحلیل میکنی که صد در صد ؟!! ببین اشکالاتت کجاست و رفعشون کن ..
این دوران دوران خیلی مهمیه که اصولا خیلیا جا میزنن ..موفق کسیه که ادامه بده و تسلیم نشه ... 
و یادت نره : هیچوقت ناامید نشو!تاریکترین لحظه شب،نزدیکترین لحظه به روشنایی صبح است.

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> سلام دوستانمن کنکوری نظام قدیم هستم. تجربی. متاسفانه ترازم از ۶۴۰۰ ازمون اخر دی به ۵۹۰۰ رسیده.‌شدیدا افت کردم. درصدای پایین و روحیه فاجعه. من پارسال ۳۰۰۰ تجربی منطقه سه اوردم گفتم بمونم با تلاش بیشتر پزشکی بیارم. با این وضعیت امیدی ندارم. با وجود این که تلاشمو دو چندان کردم.حالا سوال دارم ایا واقعا امیدی هست؟ و چطور می تونم این دوران رو رد کنم


نکن برادر من ، نکن اینکارو با خودت تو که پارسال ۳هزار شدی ینی یه زمینه مناسبی داری دیگه افت تراز هم دلیل دارع ، برنده کسی هست که اشتباه کارشو پیدا کنهمنم ترازم این آزمون از هر ۶تای قبلی کمتر شد اما خب باید دنبال دلیل باشیم و درستش کنیمهنوز اول راهه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zahed.

منم شبیه شما از 6200 رسیدم به 5700 
روحیم هم فاجعه هستش 
اصلا باور نمیکردم شیمی رو فقط 30 بزنم یعنی مشکل کار من کجاست آزمونای قبلی همه بالای 60 بود حالا بماند درسای قبلی 
منم با هزار امید موندم گفتم امسال قطعا پزشکی قبول میشم ولی انگار میرم ته دره 
پارسال از امسال بهتر زدم 
هر چی در توان دارم باید این چند ماه رو کنم وگرنه باختم بدجورم باختم

----------


## zahed.

از زمستون بدم میاد همیشه این موقعه کم میارم

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> اصلا اصلا با افت تراز خودتو نباز !
> هنوز کلی وقته برای جم و جور کردن نقاط ضعفت و تقویت نقاط قوتت !
> ازمونو تحلیل میکنی که صد در صد ؟!! ببین اشکالاتت کجاست و رفعشون کن ..
> این دوران دوران خیلی مهمیه که اصولا خیلیا جا میزنن ..موفق کسیه که ادامه بده و تسلیم نشه ... 
> و یادت نره : هیچوقت ناامید نشو!تاریکترین لحظه شب،نزدیکترین لحظه به روشنایی صبح است.


خوشم میاد ازت همیشه انرژی مثبت میدی.امیدوارم این انرژی مثبتا به خودتم برسه.
منم مثه این رفیقمون خیلی نا امیدم.این همه تراز بالاتر از من هستن خب اینا کنکورم خوب می زنن و من میمونم.
روحیه ام داغونه.این دفعه کلی نمونه سوال قلمچی زدم،انگار مخم توش سنگه.رو 6300 گیر کردم با اینکه هر سری بیشتر تلاش می کنم.سوالا اعتبار سنجی رو هم هر سری صفر میزنه کسی به ما اعتبارسنجی نداد والا.
آخه تراز رتبه یک رو ببین 8000؟! خب با وجود اینا من 6300 ای عمرا اگه بیارم.آخه یه نفر تقلب دو نفر تقلب.من کشوری حدود 4000 ام،مگه چند نفرشون تقلبا؟!
عقده موندم یه بار 7000 بشم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Fawzi

> خوشم میاد ازت همیشه انرژی مثبت میدی.امیدوارم این انرژی مثبتا به خودتم برسه.
> منم مثه این رفیقمون خیلی نا امیدم.این همه تراز بالاتر از من هستن خب اینا کنکورم خوب می زنن و من میمونم.
> روحیه ام داغونه.این دفعه کلی نمونه سوال قلمچی زدم،انگار مخم توش سنگه.رو 6300 گیر کردم با اینکه هر سری بیشتر تلاش می کنم.سوالا اعتبار سنجی رو هم هر سری صفر میزنه کسی به ما اعتبارسنجی نداد والا.
> آخه تراز رتبه یک رو ببین 8000؟! خب با وجود اینا من 6300 ای عمرا اگه بیارم.آخه یه نفر تقلب دو نفر تقلب.من کشوری حدود 4000 ام،مگه چند نفرشون تقلبا؟!
> عقده موندم یه بار 7000 بشم


قربونت عزیزم :Yahoo (8): 
ببین ب دوست بالایی هم گفتم سعی نکنید با تراز خودتونو ببازید!!!
نگاهتون روی درصدا باشه ..ببنید کدوم درصدا افت داشته کدوم پیشرفت؟
ازمونو تحلیل کنید حتما ، تحلیل از خود ازمونم مهمترههه ؛ باعث میشه بدونی اشکال کار کجاست ..
سعی کن همیشه خودتو با ازمون قبلت بسنجی و تلاش و عملکردهای پیشینت .. این ارامشتو بیشتر میکنه

----------


## saj8jad

> خوشم میاد ازت همیشه انرژی مثبت میدی.امیدوارم این انرژی مثبتا به خودتم برسه.
> منم مثه این رفیقمون خیلی نا امیدم.این همه تراز بالاتر از من هستن خب اینا کنکورم خوب می زنن و من میمونم.
> روحیه ام داغونه.این دفعه کلی نمونه سوال قلمچی زدم،انگار مخم توش سنگه.رو 6300 گیر کردم با اینکه هر سری بیشتر تلاش می کنم.سوالا اعتبار سنجی رو هم هر سری صفر میزنه کسی به ما اعتبارسنجی نداد والا.
> آخه تراز رتبه یک رو ببین 8000؟! خب با وجود اینا من 6300 ای عمرا اگه بیارم.آخه یه نفر تقلب دو نفر تقلب.من کشوری حدود 4000 ام،مگه چند نفرشون تقلبا؟!
> عقده موندم یه بار 7000 بشم


تراز قلمچی اندازه سر سوزنی ارزش و اعتبار نداره
الکی خودتون رو ناراحت نکنید
معیار، درصدهای شماست نه ترازتون
موفق باشید

----------


## izngoud

اگر ميخوايد با يه تراز بالا پايين خودتون رو ببازيد به نظر من وقت و پول خودتون رو حرام نكنيد و اصلا كنكور عديد
لينك پايين رو ببنيد 
آزمون يكي مونده به اخر من در قلمچي پايين ترين ترازم در تمام مدت كانونم بود( تازه اولين از جامع كانون هم بود :Yahoo (76): )
تنها كاري كه بعد از ديدن نتايج كردن نشان دادن شست مبارك به..
من به خودم باور نداشتم ،ايمان داشتم شما رو نميدونم.
امیرحسین یوسفیان

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

> اگر ميخوايد با يه تراز بالا پايين خودتون رو ببازيد به نظر من وقت و پول خودتون رو حرام نكنيد و اصلا كنكور عديد
> لينك پايين رو ببنيد 
> آزمون يكي مونده به اخر من در قلمچي پايين ترين ترازم در تمام مدت كانونم بود( تازه اولين از جامع كانون هم بود)
> تنها كاري كه بعد از ديدن نتايج كردن نشان دادن شست مبارك به..
> من به خودم باور نداشتم ،ايمان داشتم شما رو نميدونم.
> امیرحسین یوسفیان


اتفاقا من همیشه کارنامه های امیرحسین رستمیان رو می دیدم و با خودم می گفتم ببین ایشونم تراز زیر 7000 هست ولی پزشکی آورده،جالبه که اینجا لینکشو گذاشتین.خودتونین یا نقل قوله؟
اگه خودتونین میشه بگین چرا درصدای آزمونا خوب نمیشده ولی کنکور خوب شده.همیشه برام سوال بود.یعنی سوالای کانون غیراستاندارده؟ یا اشتباهاتتون رو اصلاح کردین؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان
> من کنکوری نظام قدیم هستم. تجربی. متاسفانه ترازم از ۶۴۰۰ ازمون اخر دی به ۵۹۰۰ رسیده.‌شدیدا افت کردم. درصدای پایین و روحیه فاجعه. من پارسال ۳۰۰۰ تجربی منطقه سه اوردم گفتم بمونم با تلاش بیشتر پزشکی بیارم. با این وضعیت امیدی ندارم. با وجود این که تلاشمو دو چندان کردم.
> حالا سوال دارم ایا واقعا امیدی هست؟ و چطور می تونم این دوران رو رد کنم


سلام داداچ  :Yahoo (4):  
عرضم به خدمتت که افت و خیز تراز تو قلمچی امری طبیعیه البته خب بهتره که تو یه رنج تثبیت بشه ، ولی من همیشه میگم نه تراز خوب قلمچی مغرورتون کنه نه ترازش بدش ناامید. 
بگرد دتبال دلیل افت ترازت ، درصداتو یکی یکی بررسی کن ، ببین اگه مثلا ریاضیتو کمتر از همیشه زدی چرا این اتفاق افتاده ، ببین چرا غلطات زیاد شده یا چرا نزده هات زیاد شده! 
این تحلیل ازمونتم نهایتش تا فردا باید طول بکشه از فردا برای ازمون بعد شروع میکنی با قدرت و جدیت 
یکمم ممکنه خسته شده باشی به هرحال که بی اثر نیست. 
سوالت خیلی روتینه بین کنکوریا ولی من همیشه میگم خب فرض کن من نوعی بگم امیدبی نیست تو بیخیال میشی؟ :-/ 
امید همیشه هست ، همین که جرات بخرج دادی تو این وانفسای کنکور پشت کنکور موندی نشون میده میتونی. 
بهترین تلاشتو بزار 
و لطفا به رشته فکر نکن 
به رتبه خوب فکر کن ، به بهترین رتبه ممکن که میخوای بیاری 
نگو حالا با این رتبه تراز پزشکی میارم یا نه ، اگه الان تو ترازتم بالای ۷ باشه نمیتونی بگی با اطمینان پزشکی میارم 
پس تلاش کن فقط نقاط ضعف و قوتتو شناسایی کن.

----------


## izngoud

> اتفاقا من همیشه کارنامه های امیرحسین رستمیان رو می دیدم و با خودم می گفتم ببین ایشونم تراز زیر 7000 هست ولی پزشکی آورده،جالبه که اینجا لینکشو گذاشتین.خودتونین یا نقل قوله؟
> اگه خودتونین میشه بگین چرا درصدای آزمونا خوب نمیشده ولی کنکور خوب شده.همیشه برام سوال بود.یعنی سوالای کانون غیراستاندارده؟ یا اشتباهاتتون رو اصلاح کردین؟ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین


سوالاي كانون شايد در بعضي آزمون هاش به خصوص جامع هاش غير استاندارد باشه
بله اين صفحه منه
اگر من نسبت به ميانگين ترازم رتبه بهتري آوردم( در بين قبولي هاي پزشكي اصفهان بدون سهميه من پايين ترين تراز رو داشتم)
هيچ اصلاح روش يا شق القمري در كار نبوده  من ميدونستم دارم با تمام توانم زحمت ميكشم و براي همين به خودم ايمان داشتم و دارم و فقط به خاطر اين روحيه بود كه نتيجه بهتري نسبت به آزمون هام گرفتم(البته تقلب هاي كانون هم كم نيستن)
اگر شما هم داريد نهايت تلاشتون را ميكنيد هيچ جايي براي تأسف يا اصلاح وجود نداره فقط و فقط تلاش كنيد و به نتيجه فكر ن كنيد(هرچند ساده نيست)
پينوشت:حتي اطرافيانم هم از بي تفاوت بودن عميق من به همه اين نتايج تعجب ميكردند(چه تراز خيلي خوبي مياوردم چه بد از فردا هيچ اهميتي برام نداشت)
اميدوارم براي شما مفيد بوده باشه

----------


## LORD KORD

دمتون گرم رفقا. راه سختیه ولی ایمان دارم از پسش بر میام

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR-NAZANIN


خوشم میاد ازت همیشه انرژی مثبت میدی.امیدوارم این انرژی مثبتا به خودتم برسه.
منم مثه این رفیقمون خیلی نا امیدم.این همه تراز بالاتر از من هستن خب اینا کنکورم خوب می زنن و من میمونم.
روحیه ام داغونه.این دفعه کلی نمونه سوال قلمچی زدم،انگار مخم توش سنگه.رو 6300 گیر کردم با اینکه هر سری بیشتر تلاش می کنم.سوالا اعتبار سنجی رو هم هر سری صفر میزنه کسی به ما اعتبارسنجی نداد والا.
آخه تراز رتبه یک رو ببین 8000؟! خب با وجود اینا من 6300 ای عمرا اگه بیارم.آخه یه نفر تقلب دو نفر تقلب.من کشوری حدود 4000 ام،مگه چند نفرشون تقلبا؟!
عقده موندم یه بار 7000 بشم


بخدا بقران قسم تقلب زیاده به رتبه نیگا نکن اره حرفت واسه درصدا میتونه درست بشه مثلا میتونی بگی این چه درصدیه تو فلان درس گرفتم اما رتبه فیکه همین امروز تو کلاسی که ازمون دادم حداقل پنج شیش نفرو دیدم به چشم که داشتن تقلب میکردن بخدا راست میگم به چشم دیدمشون اکثرا هم فارغ التحصیل بودن بقل دستیم بیسچهاری داشت گوشیش کلیدو میدید اخر سر هم درست نیم ساعت زودتر بلند شد_

----------


## milad_bg80

خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن.....

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
حداقل تراز لازم جهت پذیرفته شدن در رشته.پزشکی روزانه چقدر هست؟
باسپاس

----------


## matrooke

اینکه چیزی نیست من یه ماه مونده به کنکور از ۷۳۰۰ اومدم ۵۹۰۰ :Yahoo (76): 
مقدار خوده تراز مهم نیست ولی تغییرش مهمه. طبیعتا یه جای کار میلنگه که افت کردی.این افت تراز ربطی به کله دوران تحصیلت نداره.ماله همین دو هفته بوده که برای ازمون خوندی.بشین تحلیل کن ازمونو هر درسو دقیق ببین چرا مثلا اگه فیزیک ۴۰ زدی اون۶۰ درصد که از دست دادی چرا اینجور بوده؟روی کاغد تمام اشکالاته این دو هفته رو بیار و بچسبون ب دیواری جایی.و برنامه ی دو هفته ی اینده بر اساس رفع اونا بچین.اینی که گفتم خلاصه ی روشه نرمال یک کنکوریه.اگه تا الان این کارو نکردید حالا شروع کنید.
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------

